# RiversideVwParts - EOS Accessories at Discounted Prices



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen.... 

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen. 

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:heart: your V-Dub

Use Genuine Vw Parts and Accessories


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:Bump:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Through November 30th, Not only do you get a great price from me for accessories, VwoA will also give you money back for your accessory purchases...

A rebate form will be included with all qualifying accessory purchases.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Sales prices plus a mail in Rebate from Vw.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Still plenty of time for Christmas delivery


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Let us help you get your car what Santa didn't bring


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen....

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen.

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------

